# Martha and Edna



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Martha and Edna, two widows, are talking

Martha: "That nice George Johnson asked me out for a date . . . I know you went out with him last week, and I wanted to talk with you about him before I give him my answer."



Edna: "Well . . . I'll tell you. He shows up at my apartment punctually at 7 PM. And dressed like such a gentleman in a fine suit. And he brings me such beautiful flowers! Then he takes me downstairs, and what's there but a beautiful car . . . a limousine, uniformed chauffeur and all. Then he takes me out for dinner..

..

marvelous dinner - lobster. Then we go see a show . . . let me tell you, Martha, I enjoyed it so much I could have just died from pleasure! So then we are coming back to my apartment and he turns into an ANIMAL.



Completely crazy, he tears off my expensive new dress and has his way with me two times!"

Martha: "Goodness gracious! . . . so you are telling me I shouldn't go out with him?"

Edna: "No . . . I'm just saying, wear an old dress


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

:rolling:


----------

